# Olcott weekend



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fished Olcott this past weekend again, must have been twenty or more boats from Ohio. The bite was offshore in 500 feet of water, steelhead and cohos up higher and kings down deeper. Friday and Saturday was fast action with multiple doubles, Saturday night the wind kicked up and scattered the bait making Sunday a tough bite. Spoons on the riggers, flasher/flies on the divers and meat on the coppers. Friday and Saturday darker colors, green/black/purple and Sunday anything Mt. Dew color worked. Sunday we ended up finding the bait and kings just west of Wilson in 250 feet. The fishing is the best it's been in years! Just an incredible fishery!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good job Bob! Hopefully heading up labor day weekend


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Decoy! We will be up Thursday through Saturday hoping to catch a few!

What channel do folks use out of Olcott?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! We heading back the 23rd-27th. We were on channel 68, a lot of chatter but that could of been all the Ohio boats. It was like an Ohio invasion! Lol


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Was there, true, lot of boats from Ohio. Fished 31-46 line from a tip from buddy. Limited Saturday, Wed-Fri slow. Purple spoons for kings were hot for us. Usual orange for the steelhead. Regular Stud fly and Two Face were hot Wed and Thurs but lost it on a fish. Stud Glow didnt catch a fish for us.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Our program usually is glow in the mornings then switch to UV once the sun gets fairly high. If it's really overcast we might leave a couple glow lures out. And if we have the riggers below 150 feet we leave glow on them. If we're showing bait and marks on the screen with no takers, we start changing colors rapidly. First the flies and spoons and if that doesn't make them go then the flashers next. We have a lot of tackle on the boat and everyone laughs at us that we couldn't use all that in ten years but you'd be surprised how much you go through to find the right color! And then of course you need more than one of each color. It's crazy how expensive this sport has become, or maybe I'm the crazy one!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

How far out is 250 ft? 500 ft? Thanks, small boat, but I love a big king on the Howies fly!! Thx


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

How's the fishing been around Youngstown (Niagara area). Was wondering based on trip at end of the month is launching from Youngstown. Didn't t know how different it was being about 20 miles apart


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishinaddict said:


> How far out is 250 ft? 500 ft? Thanks, small boat, but I love a big king on the Howies fly!! Thx


500 feet of water is around 10 miles out, but that has already change Saturday night with the big blow. Those fish are closer in now and will continue moving closer to the river mouths to stage for runs up river. You'll be fine in a small boat, just pick a couple good days weather wise and head up. Good luck!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

caseyroo said:


> How's the fishing been around Youngstown (Niagara area). Was wondering based on trip at end of the month is launching from Youngstown. Didn't t know how different it was being about 20 miles apart


We ran to the bar Sunday morning after we found out the wind scattered the bait, it was about an hour run from 500 feet in front of Olcott to 100 feet in front of the Niagara River. Very little bait and only small fish to show for, so we made our way back towards Olcott in a zig-zag pattern covering water between 200 foot to 250 foot. We found bait in 240-260 just west of Wilson where we pulled a few kings. It won't be long before the fishing in Youngstown is hot! Just wasn't this past weekend yet, your timing should be about right with your trip at the end of the month.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

It was a 15 mile run for us but that was NE from Wilson State Park. Our last turn to troll was the 31.8 north line. Only thing that saved us was Papa Smurf charter ran to the bar early in the week and said nothin was there. Friday we ran in to 200fow off of Olcott and very few marks, no bait, and a ton of fleas. They will be in tight soon.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Decoy hound said:


> We ran to the bar Sunday morning after we found out the wind scattered the bait, it was about an hour run from 500 feet in front of Olcott to 100 feet in front of the Niagara River. Very little bait and only small fish to show for, so we made our way back towards Olcott in a zig-zag pattern covering water between 200 foot to 250 foot. We found bait in 240-260 just west of Wilson where we pulled a few kings. It won't be long before the fishing in Youngstown is hot! Just wasn't this past weekend yet, your timing should be about right with your trip at the end of the month.


Thanks for the info. Heading up the 30th and 31st. Hopefully it will heat up there by then


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Got this 24lb in 145 fow just east of Olcott Friday night. And another 21lb in 175 Saturday morning with a few more small Kings mixed in. Diffently better numbers out deep though.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

bwarrenuk said:


> Got this 24lb in 145 fow just east of Olcott Friday night. And another 21lb in 175 Saturday morning with a few more small Kings mixed in. Diffently better numbers out deep though.
> View attachment 243477


Awesome fish! You got to love that fishery!


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure do! Im already thinking about next year. How bout them steelys up there also some big fish.


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Good work on the fish. We just got back from Point Breeze. Was a great trip.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm 15 minutes from Lake Erie but craving some drag screaming runs, but not from 10 pound sheep head!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I know this is a looong shot but I'm heading up the first week of October. By chance does anyone have or will have any skein they want to part with?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We usually fish the river at least once during the run, but our eggs are spoken for. Only thing I can suggest is to hang around the fish cleaning station and ask people if they are keeping them, although sometimes there are a lot of people asking.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion!! Will give it a try. We usually find some before we head up and have been fortunate the last few years to catch some females early in our trip to make it through.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishballz said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!! Will give it a try. We usually find some before we head up and have been fortunate the last few years to catch some females early in our trip to make it through.


Do you fish from shore or a boat past the hydro's?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

We fish from a boat mostly in oak orchard creek.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishballz said:


> We fish from a boat mostly in oak orchard creek.


Ok, I thought you were taking about the Niagara River. The fish cleaning station in Lewiston where all the river charters guys clean the fish is the one I meant for you to hang around. Not sure about the Oak, haven't fish that area before, our first time will be Wednesday, thought we'd try a new area for a couple days.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going 


Fishballz said:


> I know this is a looong shot but I'm heading up the first week of October. By chance does anyone have or will have any skein they want to part with?


I'm going up the 30th, and typically only keep a small amount for myself for steelhead. If I get any, and have extra I can help you out. Where are you located?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm in cleveland hts but travel to the west side often as well. Thanks a lot!!! Good luck, please let me know


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Fishballz said:


> We fish from a boat mostly in oak orchard creek.


How is it to fish the creek? Just curious as it is something we have never done.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

It's fun, hands down the best area to fish is the dam. As long as the fish are staging we usually catch a few trolling stick baits near the mouth too.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishballz said:


> I'm in cleveland hts but travel to the west side often as well. Thanks a lot!!! Good luck, please let me know


I work in Lyndhurst, so if I get lucky, I'll let you know


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Fishballz said:


> It's fun, hands down the best area to fish is the dam. As long as the fish are staging we usually catch a few trolling stick baits near the mouth too.


That sounds like a good time!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Fished Thursday with Captain Mark of My Bonnie and had a great trip! We pulled four man limit by 1:30 but could have been done well before if we wanted to keep eater size fish. He worked his ass off trying to find us larger fish and constantly switched things up. We used UV colored Stingray spoons in the morning targeting 40-80' spread. Later we went 80-100' down. I won't give his numbers but we were 475-500' a little NW out of harbor most of the day. Meat rigs produced, but slid divers with wire and spoons dominated with leads of 120-180. Orange colored and Mixed Vegetables spoons dominated but we caught on several colors. Largest king was 15lbs (I caught) and my dad caught a really nice steelie about 10lbs. 

Mark was a great teaching captain as we hope to start doing this out of our smaller tin boats soon.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds like a great time, awesome pictures!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Marc is a h**l of a captain. He can make that boat look like a spider web !! Nice job too.., Mike


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes he can!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

And it never fail, get all 10 or 12 rods set and BAM, a bullet that weighs 10 lbs hits and the fire drill begins !!!


----------

